# Alpen Marter 2002



## Almheidi (5. August 2002)

Für alle, die nicht dabei gewesen sind und all jene, die sich nochmals erinnern wollen, berichte ich von der Bezwingung der Tiroler Alpenkämme mittels Bergrad. Auf dass die Nachwelt sich der Taten der 6 Hauptakteure voller Stolz erinnern möge und noch die Enkel in Ehrfurcht vor ihren Großvätern erstarren werden. Und dass es große Taten waren, die zwischen dem 21. und dem 29. Juli im Tiroler Oberinntal, besser gesagt von Puschlin (1475 Hm) aus vollbracht wurden, behaupte ich jetzt mal. Vorab, will ich versuchen, meine eigene Philosophie vom Bike in den Alpen in Worte zu packen. Wer nicht mag, kann gleich zu Episode I, dem Tag der Ankunft meiner 5 norddeutschen Gäste springen.

Prolog

In diesen 8 Tagen Bikeurlaub wurde nahezu alles dem einzig wirklichen Hobby oder Sport auf Erden geopfert: Geld, Gesundheit, kostbare Urlaubszeit und vor allem eine Menge Energie. Nicht allein das Material ist dabei um Lichtjahre gealtert, sondern auch der scheinbar sinnlos qualsuchende Eigentümer. Doch halt, im Gegenzug hat er recht viel dafür erhalten! Er darf sich jetzt einen echten Bergbezwinger nennen. Hier oben erst erhält meines Erachtens der lässige Modebegriff Mountainbiker seine wahre Berechtigung. Das gute Gefühl, die Herausforderung des Berges angenommen und im Idealfall auch bestanden zu haben, begleitet dich noch lange und spendet Selbstvertrauen und mir zumindest innere Ausgeglichenheit. Stehe ich nach Stunden des Aufstiegs endlich oben durchströmt mich eine tiefe Zufriedenheit, ein unbeschreibliches Hochgefühl, fast einem Rauschzustand gleich. Der innere Schweinehund ist überwunden. Gedanken an Aufgeben, die sicherlich jeder bei langen und steilen Anstiegen kennt, werden schnell beiseite geschoben. Wer sich quälen kann, schenkt ihnen mit wachsender Erfahrung ohnehin keine Beachtung mehr. Es geht während des Uphills nur darum, diesen einen Berg zu nehmen. Er oder du, dazwischen gibt es gar nichts. Ohne Kampf kein Sieg, so blöd, wie es sich an hört. Beim ersten genommenen Gipfel oder dem Bezwingen eines Etappenzieles bin ich wie benommen  klar, auch weil ich mich ziemlich anstrengen muss. Zu dieser Gipfeleuphorie, kommt bei gutem Wetter ein unglaubliches Postkartenpanorama. Der imposante Rundblick auf zahllose schneebedeckte 3000er und die Gewissheit, ein winziger Mensch inmitten rießiger Felsformationen zu sein, ist sagenhaft und vom Talboden aus kaum nachvollziehbar. Man muss da oben mal gestanden haben und zwar durch die Kraft seines eigenen Körpers, nicht dank moderner Technik.

Kaum habe ich mich von den Strapazen des Aufstiegs einigermaßen erholt erfaßt mich das nächste Ausnahmegefühl! Absolute Vorfreude, es fängt an zu kribbeln: Ich will wieder runter! Aufregung macht sich breit, die Belohnung für all die Mühen. Die Adrenalinpumpe beginnt zu arbeiten, erst verhalten, dann bei den ersten sondierenden Blicken auf den bergabführenden Trail immer heftiger. Downhill  meine allerliebste Disziplin! Natürlich kann ich nicht da runter, wo ich hochgefahren bin. Absoluter Fauxpas, so was macht man nicht! Geht nur, wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe, e.g. Kapitulation oder einfach kein anderer Weg vorhanden ist. Doch zum Glück gibts meistens einen netten Wander- oder Waldweg in direkter Falllinie zum Berg. Und diese hochalpinen Trails oder Steige sind ziemlich derbe. Schotterpisten sind natürlich auch o.k., aber ich persönlich habe dann dieses ungute Gefühl, die sauer erarbeiteten Höhenmeter allzu schnell zu vernichten. Also lieber Trails, langsam fahren, Ideallinie ausgucken, Fahrtechnik einbringen und wenns nicht anders geht auch mal kurze Teilstücke schieben, um wieder in fahrbare Bereiche zu gelangen.  

Doch halt, abwärts fahren muss nicht unbedingt schnell oder im Kamikazestyle (ich weiss, was weh tut!) geschehen, aber auch nicht ohne Risiko. Riskant ist es ohnehin immer: Ein Fehler und es wird schmerzhaft, manchmal auch böße! Die Gewissheit, bloss keine falsche Bewegung machen zu dürfen, gibt mir einen ungeahnten Kick. (Wie muss sich nur der Downhiller in der Val dUina Galarie gefühlt haben?) Dennoch, Respekt vor jedem, der absteigt und sich derartige Manöver nicht zutraut. Aber zutrauen ist das richtige Stichwort: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt! Ich jedenfalls fahre, was nach meiner Einschätzung und meinen Möglichkeiten fahrbar ist. Und stürzen gehört zum Bergbezwingen dazu, wie ich meine. Die Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung sollte halt am Ende stimmen! J

Unten angekommen und auch schon während der oftmals stundenlangen Abfahrt, - die fast anstrengender ist als der vorherige Aufstieg, - flasht den Biker dann die nächste Extrememotion. Ich möchte manchmal schreien vor Anspannung: Geschafft! Ich bin heil angekommen. Du wächst bei so manchen Passagen und Trails über dich hinaus. Das macht das Adrenalin. Verblockte Wege, metergroße Felsbrocken, glitschige Platten und Wurzelfallen versuchen Ross und Reiter niederzureissen und dennoch kommst du meistens dran vorbei. Ein geniales Erfolgsgefühl, ein Gemisch aus Stolz und Verwegenheit, aber oft auch nur pures Glücksempfinden, da es oftmals knapp war. Wenns nicht klappt, ein ebenso emotionales Feuerwerk, nämlich Panik! Ahhh ich falle, aber wohin, nein bitte nicht dahin! Krass insbesondere bei Trails mit einer Seite zum Abgrund hin. Handtuchbreite Singletracks und rechts gehts mal locker 30 Meter im 45 Gradwinkel bergab. Große Tannen oder noch schlimmer, Geröllhalden warten auf dich, um dir derartigen Schwachsinn ein für alle Mal auszutreiben. Schluchten sind noch kribbeliger  hier bekommt der Ausdruck Gradwanderung wahrlich essentielle Bedeutung. Schön, wenn dein sogenanntes Sicherheitspedal dann hakelig wird. Doch vergessen ist alles, wenn derartiges erfolgreich überwunden wurde. Stattdessen will man mehr, die Droge verlangt nach neuen Tracks und ein bissl mehr Nervenkitzel darfs schon sein. Genau das ist es, eine echte Suchterkrankung. Wer nicht probiert kann nur verständnislos den Kopf schütteln und wie so mancher Wanderer uns Idioten schimpfen. Seis drum, es ist das geilste Erlebnis auf der Welt.             

Mountainbiken in den Alpen ist aber noch weit mehr als bloßes Sporttreiben in einer beliebig austauschbaren Arena. Es geht neben allen emotionalen Ausbrüchen auch um Naturverbundenheit, wie man sie nur im Hochgebirge erleben kann. Um eins mit sich und der Umgebung zu sein, um das Aus- und Erleben von Urinstinkten  kurz gesagt, um die Suche nach dem eigentlichen Wert des Lebens. Hört sich alles recht pathetisch an, doch so fühle ich und wie ich glaube, manch anderer, der mit mir war ebenfalls. Reich an unvergesslichen Eindrücken und beseelt von einer unbeschreiblichen Faszination für die Berge habe ich mein Tirol diesmal verlassen. Zum ersten Mal war ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs  im Grunde wildfremde Leute für mich. Zwar kannten wir uns aus dem Internet und beim Harztreffen der IBC im Mai war Gelegenheit sich gegenseitig zu beschnuppern. Doch 8 Tage auf Gedeih und Verderb miteinander auszukommen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Es war eine vollkommen neue Erfahrung, die ich nur empfehlen kann. Sicher hatten wir Glück, dass sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine überaus homogenen Truppe bildete und die Big 5 schon länger Freunde sind. Aber ich glaube, dieses gruppendynamische Phänomen kommt nicht von ungefähr. Erlebnisse dieser Art in so einer fantastischen Umgebung gepaart mit solch einer verschwenderischen Ausschüttung von Glückshormonen muss einfach zusammen schweissen! Zugegeben, wir mussten glücklicherweise keine Extremsituationen, Unwetter, Unfälle oder fatale Fehler meistern, doch ob wir auch im Flachland so ein prächtiges Team gewesen wären ... ?

Das ist mein Statement zum Bikeurlaub in den Alpen im Jahr 2002. Manchen Unkenrufen im Vorfeld zum Trotz: es war das beste was ich jemals auf dem Bike erlebt habe. Sicher war es kein Adventurehappening wie so manche TranAlp-Katastrophe, die in diesem Forum schon zu Genüge diskutiert wurde, da sich ja wenigstens einer so halbwegs auskannte. Und das durchweg bikefreundliche Wetter hat sein übriges getan. Aber wer behauptet, wir hätten uns nur eine Softpackung, gar eine Tour de Warmduscher ausgesucht, der soll sich mal die folgenden Episoden zu Gemüte führen. Wer hier nicht, wie unser Freund Pan trefflich formulierte, eine neue Form der Demut erlernen wird, ist entweder übergeschnappt oder heißt Armstrong mit Nachnamen. ;-) Für mich wars jedenfalls brutal genug und ob eine TransAlp mit schätzungsweise 20% Asphalt und satten 80% Offroad auskommen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich hab den Jungs jedenfalls jeden Trail, jede Schotter- und Forststrasse da oben gezeigt, die ich kenne. Und so wie ich sie im Nachhinein verstanden habe, wollten sie dass genau so haben.

Episode I kommt dann morgen oder heute Nacht, beste Grüße euer RieWu.


----------



## Pan (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Almheidi _
> *Und so wie ich sie im Nachhinein verstanden habe, wollten sie dass genau so haben.*



Und zwar ganz genau so und nicht anders!!!

D A N K E ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2002)

[In Erinnerungen schwelg]
Ja, was kann dem noch hinzugefügt werden?
Als ich hier nun RieWu's Prolog gelesen habe, kamen all die Erinnerung, Erlebnisse und Gefühle dieses genialen Urlaubes wieder in mir hoch. Mit seiner Schilderung der Dinge hat er wohl den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen und ich kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Auch wenn ich meine Lektion in diesem Urlaub gelernt habe und "erfahren" mußte, daß ich sowohl konditionell, als auch kräftemäßig nicht ganz mithalten konnte und daher sicher den einen oder anderen faszinierenden Aus-/Anblick verpasst habe, so bin ich doch voll auf meine Kosten gekommen.
[\In Erinnerung schwelg]


----------



## gage_ (6. August 2002)

Mann bin ich stolz auf Euch .. Ihr ward richtig mountainbiken 

Ich hab jetzt einen blockierbaren Daempfer, darf ich naechstes Jahr auch mit?


----------



## Bischi (6. August 2002)

> Ich hab jetzt einen blockierbaren Daempfer, darf ich naechstes Jahr auch mit?



Also wenn ich mir Harrys Höhenprofile so ansschaue, musst Du Deinen Trail-Prozessor noch n paar Kilo abspecken um nächstes Jahr mitzufahren . Wie siehts die nächsten Tage aus? Mal wieder Zeit um n bissl durch die Stadt zu rollen?

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2002)

HI,
der Prolog ist ja superklasse, den solltet Ihr ins Reiseforum stellen! Ich gehöre ja nicht ins Nordforum, sondern in die andere Richtung, aber den Tip habe ich per email bekommen, da ich bald dahin fahre, wo Ihr herkommt. Deshalb bin ich schon gespannt auf Episode 1-X. Nachdem das jetzt so begeistert von Euch klingt, freu ich mich schon doppelt!
Happy Trails


----------



## Almheidi (6. August 2002)

Vorgeschichte

Bevor ich erzähle, wie ich Heinz, Volker, Harry, Thorsten und Reiner am Sonntag abend auf dem Parkplatz in Landeck abholte, raffe ich kurz die vorhergehenden Tage zusammen. Angekommen bin ich am Mittwoch in Tirol und mich plagten schlaflose Nächte: mir fehlten noch einige Touren, um den Jungs die versprochenen 8 Tage restlos mit Trails und lohnenswerten Zielen vollzupacken. Ich musste unbedingt die letzte Etappe der 3-Tages-Tour von der Sesvennahütte zum Reschensee und runter ins Engadin auskundschaften, und mindestens 2 komplett neue Touren um Puschlin finden, die anspruchsvoll genug waren, einen Tag auszufüllen. In Imst schob ich mein frontlahmendes (geile eBay-Gabel!) Bike zu Roland, dem besten Mechaniker on earth, und nahm einen Scott Carbon Freerider zum Testen mit. Am nächsten Morgen gings los, ein kleine Runde auf die Aifner Alm, um zumindest einen guten Downhill in Richtung Kaunertal ausfindig zu machen. Das Bike war Gift: bergauf vergleichsweise träge, wenn auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Unabgestimmte Federelemente vorn und hinten machten es schwabbelig, aber Downhill war es der absolute Killer. Zumindest hinten, die Gabel war viel zu hart für mich, weshalb ich fast nur im Wheely die Trails absurfte. Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit  absolut richtig! Aber wenns dann mal schief geht, ist alles relativ. Für mich jedenfalls wars meine erste Fullyexperience und ich will sowas ertsmal nicht haben  da kann ich mich nicht mehr kontrollieren.

So, also wieder daheim auf der Hütte meines Großvaters angekommen, mein gutes HT abgeholt  Lockout kaputt, deshalb immer so ein seltsamer Rückschlag in den letzten Monaten! Egal, geht auch ohne Blockierfunktion ... Für Freitag hatte ich die besagte Runde von Nauders ins Engadin, die Val dUina Schlucht hoch zur Sesvennahütte, runter ins Etschtal zum Reschensee und dann zurück nach Nauders angesetzt. Um 9 Uhr morgens gings los, ca. 90 Km bei gut 2200 Höhenmeter, da ich mich ein paar mal verfahren sollte. Die Tour war bestens, super Wetter, Sonnenbrand und erste hochalpine Eindrücke. Da ich ja nochmal mit den Big 5 da lang fahren durfte, spare ich mir jetzt jegliche weitere Schilderung. Ausser, dass ich das Uinatal so schnell hochgefahren bin (1 Pause), dass ich mich beim 2ten Mal an manche Passagen und Rampen beim besten Willen nicht mehr erinnern konnte. Ach so, ja den TransAlp-Rucksack hatte ich mir mit vollem Gewicht aufgeladen, um mal zu wissen wie der Mühlstein so ist. Demzufolge: Rückenschmerzen als ich gegen 18 Uhr in Nauders wieder ins Auto kroch. Am gleichen Abend sollte auch noch Stefan aus Frankfurt aufschlagen, ich musste mich also beeilen. Gegen 22 Uhr trafen wir uns in Landeck, davor schaute ich noch mit meiner Freundin bei den Verwandten (Hans-Jörg + Renate und den Kindern) vorbei. Spät gings hoch auf die Hütte und für Samstag war die Kaunertalrunde vorgesehen. Ich hatte leicht das Gefühl, mich schon im Vorfeld zu übernehmen ...

Herrliches Wetter am Samstagmorgen: Stefan war begeistert vom Ausblick, war er doch in tiefschwarzer Nacht dort oben angekommen. Gegen 11 Uhr gings nach ausgiebigem Frühstück los. Aifner Alm, Downhill über Trails und dann kilometerlange Schotterpisten ins Kaunertal. Dann folgte die bislang krasseste 2 Kilometerrampe (~ 16%) und sie forderte bei +30 Grad enorme Kraftreserven. Endlich auf der Falkaunsalm angekommen nahmen wir nach einstündiger Pause und der offenen Bewunderung der hübschen Sennerin einen unglaublich guten Trail runter auf die besagte supersteile Schotterstrasse, die wir uns vorher hochgequält hatten. Das Schotterband bot vielleicht Platz für einen PKW, ging immer zur linken Seite steil abwärts, so dass bei Geschwindigkeiten über 30 Km/h zumindest ein freier Fall von 15-20 Meter zu erwarten war. Oft war gar kein Randbebauung vorhanden, meißtens nur fette Bäume oder Felsbrocken. Und hier packte uns der Geschwindigkeitsrausch: Vmax lag so im Schnitt über 50, Powerdrifts durch die Kurven. Ich immer vorneweg, bloß nicht überholen lassen, aber ich konnte die Bremszüge von Stefan hinter mir arbeiten hören. Seine neue AtomRace funktionierte sagenhaft wie er himmelhochjauchzend feststellte und wir rasten die 600 Hm bergab. In einer scharfen Rechtskurve nach einer langen Geraden bekam ich ernsthafte Probleme: Das Bike wollte nicht langsamer werden und da vorne war auch noch ein Zaun. Beim Einlenken begannen die 1.9er Reifen zu rutschen  Fuß raus, gerade noch abgefangen und rum. Vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin gings weiter, nun wurde der Weg immer steiler, die Hände schmerzten trotz Federgabel und wegen der vielen Bremserei. Dann war ich unten auf Asphalt, doch Stefan war nicht mehr da. 1 Minute, noch eine, dann wußte ich, dass was passiert war. Um ehrlich zu sein, zögerte ich einen Moment dieses verdammt steile Stück wieder raufzufahren, aber was nutzts? 10 Meter und ich stieg ab, immerhin musste ich nochmal 200 Hm auf die Hütte später heim. Also schieben und dabei jede mögliche Stelle, wo er über den Abgrund gesaust sein könnte, absuchen und nach ihm rufen. Kein Stefan. 

Als ich an der Kurve ankam, wo ich mich fast abgelegt hätte kam er gerade aus dem Garten eines Bauern. Das Teil war ihm zum Verhängnis geworden: Blutendes Kinn und irgendwie sah sein rechter Arm so nach Kinderlähmung aus. Mir schwante Übles  sein Gesicht war ein bissl schmerzverzerrt, aber irgendwie grinste er auch. Als er dann die rechte Hand anhob und ich einen bläulich, ungefähr um 1/3 reduzierten Ringfinger bestaunen durfte, war klar, dass hiermit die 4 Tage Bikeurlaub für ihn gelaufen waren. Zunächst dachten wir, der Finger sei gebrochen. Doch ausgekugelt, zerissene Kapsel und kleine Knochensplitter sind m. E. noch viel fieser. Ambulanz war schon verständig, nach gut einer ½ Stunde war die dann auch da und ich fuhr bedröppelt die letzten Höhenmeter nach Hause. Dann ab ins Krankenhaus, wo ein tapferer, keinen Laut des Schmerzes äußernder Stefan bereits die Einrenkaktion des Unfallarztes hinter sich gebracht hatte. Fette Schiene, Naht am Kinn und an Biken bzw. Autofahren war nicht mehr zu denken. Gelungener Einstand, hoffentlich wird das mit den Big 5 nicht zum Standard, dachte ich mir. War jedenfalls einer der schlimmsten Stürze, die ich in 7 Jahren Biken in den Alpen miterlebt habe. Ich war gewarnt, fuhr von da an Schotterpisten weitaus vorsichtiger und geholfen halts trotzdem nix, wie später noch zu berichten sein wird.

Episode I: Tag der Ankunft, Sonntag, 21. 7.	

Der Sonntag, war mies. Stefan war geknickt, hatte Schmerzen und einen viel zu engen Verband und ich hatte gar keine rechte Lust alleine loszugehen. Musste aber und das Wetter stand auf Gewitter bei recht frischen Temperaturen. Also checkte ich den Weg zur Venetalm im Pitztal aus, nahm noch zwei andere Almen mit und fuhr einen voll krassen Bergsteig nach Piller ab, den ich meinen Gästen später vorenthalten habe, da ich sonst Schläge bekommen hätte. War wirklich kaum fahrbar, matschig, überall Kuhsch*****, aber ich fands genial. Nach 3 Stunden war ich wieder da und wartete nun auf die Ankunft der Big 5. Was würde mich erwarten? Bis zum Bersten gestählte Harzmarathonisti oder  erholungssuchende Familienväter, die bei jeder Anstrengung mit Abreise drohen würden? Keins von beidem, wie sich herausstellen sollte. Konditionell hatten wir keine Probleme miteinander und dass es in den Alpen hart werden würde, hatten sich alle mehr oder weniger bereits gedacht.
	Gegen 19 Uhr fuhr ich mit Marion und Stefan nach Landeck. Ich war aufgeregt, gebe ich zu. Das war im Grunde alles meine Idee, ich stand unter Zugzwang. Was wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind, wenn ihnen die Gegend, meine Trails oder das gesamte Programm missfallen würde? Ausserdem hatte ich sowas ja noch nie gemacht  Bikeguide im G-Wood, na ja. Aber hier oben, wo ich selbst immer nur 2 Wochen im Jahr bin? Wie werden wir uns verstehen? Auf mich zukommen lassen, jetzt kann ichs auch nicht mehr ändern. 

Nun gut, in Landeck traf ich eine Bande freudig strahlender und ob der vielversprechenden Landschaft verzückter Flachländer an. Alle 5 waren dabei und die Party konnte beginnen. Das Wetter war einigermaßen passabel geworden und Stefans Story half zur Belustigung aller das dünne Eis zu brechen. Wir fuhren hoch nach Puschlin und schon die Auffahrt vermittelte einen ersten Eindruck von den örtlich vorhandenen Steigungen. Nachdem ich sie bei der Gastfamilie Schwarz einquartiert hatte und mich versichern konnte, dass im Vorfeld keine falschen Erwartungen genährt worden waren, gings ins nächste Wirtshaus. Bei einigen Bier und ordentlichem Abendessen  wie ich finde  ließen wir den Abend beim Wiesejaggel ausklingen. Der nächste Tag würde zeigen, was uns alle erwarten sollte. 

Episode II: Schnupperunde rund um Puschlin, Montag, 22. 7.

An diesem wunderbaren sonnigen Morgen gings erstmal zu der von mir ausgewählten Frühstückslocation, da die Helden ja nix zum Futtern dabei hatten und meine Anfrage, ob ich was besorgen solle mit Schweigen beantwortet worden war. Also hab ich gedacht, wir gehen wieder zum Wiesejaggel und essen jeder einen zünftigen Frühstücksteller. Iritiert war ich nur, dass er gefragt hatte, wieviel Personen denn kommen würden. Aber das war ja auch irgendwie egal. Als wir morgens eintrafen war ein reichlich gedecktes Frühstücksbuffeet aufgebaut. Die Freude war allseits groß, Kaffee in unbegrenzten Mengen, diverse Müslis, Brötchen und Wurst- und Käseplatten. Als der Raubritter dann tatsächlich 10 Eurosen einforderte und ich nur 2 Schrippen und ein Schälchen Körner verdrücken konnte, hatte nicht nur ich gedämpfte Laune. Na denn, wenn er uns halt nicht wiedersehen will, dann soll er halt abzocken. Ich hatte das Gefühl mich rechtfertigen, gar bei den Jungs entschuldigen zu müssen, aber einmal kann man sowas schon verkraften. 

Danach fuhren meine Dame und Stefan im Wagen des Gehandicappten gen Deutschland. Abschied und ich war allein. Eine Stunde später gings los: Ich wollte laut Plan eine 2 stündige Erkundungstour zum Eingewöhnen machen, damit man sich an die Höhenluft  und das Terrain gewöhnen könne. Aber schon bald war klar, dass ich die tatendurstigen Big 5 nicht von einem längeren Aufstieg abhalten konnte. Also steuerten wir die Gogglesalpe unterhalb vom Venet an. Eine ¾ Stunde recht gemäßigter Aufstieg über Schotter auf knapp 2000 Hm mit erstem phänomenalen Rundblick übers Oberinntal und den Kaunergrad. Heinz kämpfte bereits und ich verfolgte an diesem Tag noch die Strategie, mit dem Letzten den Berg zu erklimmen. Doch Heinz hatte Probleme mit der Schaltung und konnte nur auf dem 3 letzten Ritzel fahren, weshalb ich ihn im Stich lies und vor allen oben war!  

Nein, ich habs einfach nicht geblickt mit dem Defekt und wir waren ohnehin fast schon oben, als ich mich von ihm trennte. Trotzdem, ich hatte gemerkt, dass ich meinen eigenen Speed fahren musste, sonst konnte ich keinen Rhythmus finden. Als ich die Alm erreichte hatte ich seltsame Schmerzen im rechten Wadenmuskel. Stretching, Rumlaufen, alles half nichts  es tat weh. Oben wurde Salzsuppe zu Mittag gegessen  eine infame Taktik, dehydrierten Sportlern (ob Bergsteiger oder Biker) noch mehr Getränke anzudrehen. 

Dann gings wieder talwärts über einen wirklich geilen Almtrail wie ich meine. Den kenne ich seit Jahren und ich liebe ihn. Unten kommt man im Torfmoor an der Pillerhöhe raus und dann hab ich mich in der Abzweigung geirrt. 10 Minuten tragen über einen schier unfahrbaren Singletrail mit Wurzel- und Baumhindernissen, aber landschaftlich sehr prickelnd! Kurzes Stück Strasse, dann war man wieder auf 1600 Hm. Meine Beschwerden im Bein hatten beim Downhill nur noch zugenommen. Zeitweise trat ich nur mit links und rechts zog einfach ohne Druck nach. Verdammt! Überanstrengt, zuviel die Tage davor oder zuwenig Training im Vorfeld? Es half nichts, die Bande wollte noch mehr: "Downhill, mehr sehn, wir fahren doch erst seit gut 2 ½ Stunden!" Also griff ich in die Trickkiste und zog meinen absoluten Lieblingsdownhill heraus. Der Kult Ur Weg an der Pillerhöhe, ein bischen ruppig, nicht vergleichbar mit hochalpinen Trails, aber Thorsten nannte ihn voller Begeisterung Fullyteststrecke. 15 Minuten Downhill am Stück über Felsplatten, lose Brocken, Wurzeln, mal mit Speed, meistens aber eher mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Die Jungs machten sich gut! Alle kamen runter ohne Schwierigkeiten  die Harzschule hatte sich bezahlt gemacht. Unten gings kurz nach links Richtung Piller, dann zum Fischteich und hier wieder eine schöne Schotterstrasse durch Wald und entlang von Wiesen zum Torfmoor hoch. Im Moor sind ebenfalls extrem gute Wurzeltrails und zu allem Überfluß gibts jetzt auch noch Northshore für Anfänger da oben. Irgendwann waren wir wieder auf der Strasse und wenig später am Gacher Blick, von wo ein letzter Downhill direkt Richtung Puschlin führt. Alles exzellente Waldtrails und wie ich finde für eine erste Hausrunde gar nicht so schlecht.

Eine Stunde später gings nach Imst zum Bikeladen (Was wollten wir da nochmal?) und ich suchte nach ner Apotheke, um die mittlerweile extrem schmerzhafte Muskelgeschichte mit einer Salbe zu behandeln. Roland, der Bikehändler und Ausnahmebiker (Dreiländergiro mit 15 Minuten Rückstand auf den Sieger gefahren!!) meinte nur 2 Dinge: Entweder überanstrengt, dann kann man einpacken oder Sattel zu hoch, wodurch das Bein überstreckt wird. Letzteres war es dann auch, aber zunächst war ich voller Sorge, ob ich nicht aussteigen muss nach dem ersten Tag. Dann noch ins Hofer wie der Aldi in Östereich heisst und Berge von Vepflegung, vor allem Bier für die Männer eingekauft. Abends haben die sich dann Spaghetti mit Ketchup gegönnt  und ich mir eine Sahnesoße aus selbstgefundenen Steinpilzen mit Ricotta-Tortellini gemacht. Danach bin ich runter, hab die ersten Bilder begutachtet und mir von der Bäuerin ein Geheimrezept verraten lassen: Da mein Wadenmuskel überlastet war, sollte kühlende Salbe laut Apotheker helfen. Frau Schwarz stellt mir eine rießige Dose Pferdemassage-Salbe hin. Im Kleingedruckten stand: Für Renn- und Wettkampfpferde zur Behandlung von Muskelbeschwerden. Ich zögerte, aber da alles rein pflanzlich war, hab ichs genommen. Müde und mit Sorge, ob es morgen wieder besser werden würde bin ich nach dem dritten Bier auf dem Balkon, vielen dummen Sprüchen und noch mehr inneren Ausdünstungen hochgeschlichen.

Dat wars, Tag 2 bzw. Episode III ist ja schon von Pan abgedeckt worden, weshalb ich morgen nur mehr kurz auf die Schönjöchl Tour zu sprechen kommen werde. Beste  Grüße, euer RieWu, der jetzt nach stundenlangem Regen biken gehen wird! Stuttgart Trails sind auch net schlecht ...


----------



## Almheidi (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfadfinderin _
> *HI,
> der Prolog ist ja superklasse, den solltet Ihr ins Reiseforum stellen!  *



Naaa, vielen Dank, aber dann kennt ja jeder "meine" Trails ... und ich bin noch Schuld, wenn sich hunderte IBCler dort oben die Knochen brechen.  Wers findet, solls lesen, aber groß Werbung mag ich net dafür machen. Viel Spaß beim Weiterlesen und ne gute Zeit daoben ... mfG, RieWu.


----------



## Paperman (6. August 2002)

Mensch Steffen alter Kumpel,

das nenne ich mal eine motivierte Reiseschilderung. Habe erst mal lässig auf die Druckertaste gedrückt, um deine Ergüsse später in Ruhe lesen zu können. 

Falls du zu gegebener Zeit deine Berichte in Form eines Reiseführers veröffentlichen möchtest, könnte ich dir meine Kontakte in die Berliner Druck-Branche offerieren. Meine bescheidenen Honorar-Ansprüche könntest du in gewohnter Weise zufriedenstellen  . 

Wenn du aus der Fremde nach Capitol-City zurückgekehrt bist, ist sowieso ein zünftiger Umtrunk fällig. Dann wird erst mal kräftig einer geschädelt.          

Bis später

Paperman


----------



## michael59 (6. August 2002)

eure alpenabenteuer verlangen nach dem kompletten einsatz des esk in den bergen

michael


----------



## schraeuble (7. August 2002)

Das ist ja fazinierend !    
Man(n) bekommt ja richtig Lust, so'n Ding mal durch zuplanen. Mittlerweile haben sich hier in Kiel aus unserer Traininggruppe Interessenten gefunden, solch einen Transalp mal auf eigene Faust durch zuplanen. Mal sehen was passiert !

Denke mal, wir werden einige Leute, die diese Erfahrungen haben kontaktieren.

Der Norden rockt !!!  

http://www.rg-kiel.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almheidi (8. August 2002)

Nachdem die 5 Säcke mich am Vortag geärgert und meinen wohl durchdachten Programmablauf binnen weniger Stunden über den Haufen geworfen hatten, schwor ich mir insgeheim Rache. Doch zunächst musste ich mein rechtes Geläuf wieder in den Griff bekommen. Über Nacht setzte ich zunächst auf eine 50000er Salbe von Heinz, die mich gegen 5 Uhr mit schmerzendem Unterschenkel aus dem Schlaf riss. Ich konnte kaum mehr auftreten und von Linderung keine Spur. Also nahm ich die Pferdesalbe, packte ordentlich was drauf, Bandage drum und weiter gepennt. Gegen 7 Uhr nochmals und um 8 musste ich ja eh aufstehen. Genau das: Stehen! Es ging besser, ich konnte es kaum glauben. Der Schmerz war kaum schlimmer als ein leichte Verspannung. Ein Blick aus der Dachluke und ich wusste: Rache ist süß! Wer am Vortag nicht hören wollte, musste heute fühlen. Keine Wolke am Himmel, schon merklich warm und der Wetterfrosch hatte hochsommerliche Temperaturen prophezeit. Das schrie förmlich nach einer großen Tour, nach einer Tortour, nach einer wirklichen Gipfelerstürmung. 2 Alternativen standen mir zur Auswahl: Entweder rund um den Venet, ohne aber seine Patschehändchen auf das Gipfelkreuz legen zu können oder runter ins Tal und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite das Schönjöchl hoch. Letzteres war härter und ich kannte die Route recht gut  genau das Richtige also. Schnell gefrühstückt, noch schneller angezogen und dann wider allen Behauptungen zu den verdutzten Nordeutschen runter gefahren. Ich bin zu euch gekommen und ihr musstet mich diesmal nicht wecken! Es war wie Balsam für meine Wunden, als ich jedem einzelnen die ihm heute bevorstehende Tour unter die Nase rieb: Hehe, 2600 Hm heute ... Eingeschüchtert war nur Harry, der mich ungläubig abschaute und meinte: Bist du verrückt?! Vielleicht ein bißchen, aber zunächst durften die Opfer einen schönen Schotterweg ins Tal runterfahren, auf dem sich nicht nur Harry ablegte, sondern auch Heinz das Abspringen über den Lenker probte. 

Da Thorsten in seinem Bericht: Ein perfekter Tag die nun folgenden Ereignisse vollkommen lückenlos und wie ich meine unnachahmlich beschrieben hat, kann ich mir längere Ausführung getrost sparen. Aber es war auch für mich was ganz Besonderes, weshalb ich kurz den Auf-und Abstieg erwähnen muss. Natürlich wusste ich, was auf mich zukommen würde. Dementsprechend teilte ich mir meine Kraft ein, informierte die 5 zwar über die kommenden Strapazen, reagierte aber eher ausweichend auf Fragen nach Dauer, Steigungsverhalten und warum man sich dies alles antun müsse. Es ist fraglos ein langer, steiler und bei praller Sonne überaus brutaler Aufstieg. 2500 Hm- Gipfel fallen dir nicht in den Schoss. Fast die Hälfte unserer Route war die Wegstrecke der berüchtigten Schönjöchl-Trophy, einem harten MTB-Race in Tirol. Doch die Racer starten in Fiss, ungefähr 800 Hm über unserem Startpunkt im Tal. Folglich bist du ziemlich platt, wenn das Härteste gerade mal anfängt. Nach der Mittelstation musst du dein Hirn ausschalten. Wer hier unterwegs anhält, macht in immer kürzeren Abständen immer weitere Pausen und jedes erneute Anfahren kostet Kraft und verlangt enorme Motivation. Also auf jedenfall Durchfahren, auch wenn es schmerzt. Zwischendurch kommt ein Brunnen mit klarem kalten Wasser. Der ist ein guter Grund, um dennoch anzuhalten, denn Sonnenglut und Pulswerte über 170 sind schlechte Begleiter. Abkühlen, Helm nass machen und ich habe sogar die Handschuhe ertränkt, um Kühlung mit auf die letzten Serpentinen zu nehmen. Danach fällt das Anfahren nicht  mehr ganz so schwer. Ein Blick zurück auf meine Leidensgenossen und ich wusste, sie hatten ihre eigene Schlacht zu schlagen. Thorsten war in meiner Nähe, Volker und Reiner ein oder zwei Serpentinen hintendran, aber Harry und Heinz hatten schon bald nach der Mittelstation zu schieben begonnen. Winzig klein erkannte ich sie irgendwo einige Kurven weiter unten. Doch wenn nix mehr geht, dann hilft Schieben leider auch nur selten. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass Biken weniger Kraft kostet als den Bock da zu Fuss raufzuschinden. Vielleicht liegt das auch an meinen Raceschuhen und einer knochenharten Sohle. Aber Laufen über längere Entfernungen ist für mich die absolute Qual. Doch was sollte ich machen? Umkehren, sie vollquatschen, dass sie trotz Erschöpfung unbedingt weiterfahren müssen? Ich musste an mich selber denken und diesen Weg der Qualen so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen. Die Sonne macht einen auf Dauer fertig. 

Nun gut, irgendwann war ich oben angekommen, erholte mich ein paar Minuten, genoss das unglaubliche Bergpanorama und wartete auf Thorsten. Der kam auch bald und lief wie ein verirrter Marsmensch über das karge Felsplateau, photographierte das Höhenmeterschild an der Seilbahnstation und verschwand dann für einige Zeit. Ich wartete auf Volker, dann auf noch auf Reiner und beglückwünschte sie alle zu einer super Leistung. Geschafft! Doch der Gipfel und vor allem das Kreuz war noch 60 Hm weiter rechts. Ein breiter Schotterweg führte dort hin und beim 1. Mal hatte ich mir dieses Schmankerl geschenkt. Diesmal wollte ich unbedingt das Kreuz sehen. Nachdem Thorsten wieder unter die Menschheit gefunden hatte, überzeugten wir gemeinsam Reiner diesen Vorstoß in die Todeszone zu wagen und zu dritt nahmen wir den Gipfel des Schönjöchl. Super Fotos sind das geworden! Als wir zurückkamen waren Heinz und Harry noch immer nicht da. Ich machte mir langsam Sorgen! Sind die vielleicht ungedreht und haben die Seilbahn genommen? Bald eine Stunde saßen wir da auf dem Berg, warteten und sie waren auf den Serpentinen noch immer nicht zu sehen. (Wie auch, wenn sie in einer Alm kaum 5 Serpentinen unter uns Kaltgetränke und Wurstteller zu sich nahmen!!!) Ich wollte nicht wirklich runterfahren, um sie zu suchen, aber ich war kurz davor. Thorsten hielt mich davon ab, erzählte was von Eigenverantwortung, erwachsene Menschen und dass wir nun endlich weiter müssten. Bisher hatte ich die Jungs von einer Plünderung der hässlichen Bergstation mit dem Versprechen abhalten können, dass auf einer urigen Alm wenige Höhenmeter tiefer Spaghetti en mass auf sie warten würden. Der Hunger wurde nun eklatant. 

Also gut, damit hatten wir die 2 abgeschrieben, wies denen erging, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber zumindest hatten sie am abend 1,5 Kilometer mehr und ca. 200 Hm weniger auf dem Tacho als wir, womit ich sagen will, dass sie einen ähnlich harten Tag hinter sich gebracht hatten. Aber sie mussten alles wieder auf dem gleichen Weg zurückfahren, den wir hochgekommen waren. Und so was macht man ja bekanntlich nicht gerne ... weshalb sie den einen oder anderen Wanderweg genommen haben und dabei anscheinend guter Dinge waren. Wir anderen machten uns an die Abfahrt: zunächst ca. 2 Kilometer einen super Singletrail über hochalpine Geröllfelder mit krassen Spitzkehren. Ziemlich steil, manche unfahrbar aber zum Ende hin richtig geil, technisch anspruchsvoll aber nicht zu schwer. Dann gings eine langezogene Schotterpiste hinab, die dank guter Einsicht mit Spitzengeschwindigkeiten und wehenden Staubfahnen gefahren werden konnte. Einkehr auf der Schöngampalpe bzw. der Fisser Alm. Ab unter den Sonnenschirm! Am Ende der Terasse saß ein wettergegerbter Opa in der prallen Sonne, den Kopf von der Last des Alters in beide Arme auf die Brüstung gestütz. Wie jemand nach einem anstrengenden Marathon oder der Pfändung seines Eigenheims. Von wegen Last des Alters - bald zog sich der Almöhi in den Schatten zurück und köpfte die nächste Halbe. Effiziente Ausbeute! Nun ja, ich hatte andere Sorgen: Spaghetti gabs nicht, Erbsensuppe ebenfalls Fehlanzeige. Gott war ich froh, dass wenigstens Kaiserschmarrn die 3 Kohlenhydratmonster besänftigte. Thorsten musste natürlich einen Bauernsalat, Kaiserschmarrn, einen Holundersaft, zwei Cola und noch irgendwas bestellen. Nach dem halben Bauernsalat  den Rest durfte ich vertilgen  war er mal wieder dankbar, dass der überforderte Kellner, seinen Kaiserschmarrn vergessen hatte. Daran sollten wir uns gewöhnen ...

Nach ausgiebiger Rast, gings weiter zur Landecker Skihütte, über einen kurzen Singletrail und einen schönen Gebirgsbach hinein ins wilde Urgtal. Ab hier begann die Fisser Kuhalpe, einer halsbrecherischen Viehweide von ungefähr 2 Kilometer Länge und damit der direkteste Weg ins Tal hinunter. Wieviele Rindviecher hier schon ihr Leben lassen mussten, kann ich nicht sagen, aber geländegängig mussten sie ohne Frage sein. Wir setzten zwar nicht gerade unser Leben aufs Spiel, aber der Trail, wenn man ihn überhaupt sah, ist nur in Ansätzen fahrbar. Knochen- und Rahmenbrecherisch allemal, aber eben doch äußerst reizvoll und manche Passage, die ich beim ersten Mal nicht fahren konnte, gelang mir an diesem Tag. Viel Wasser und flüssige ********, aber nach gut 30 Minuten wars mit einigem Schieben geschafft. Der Weg wurde zur Forststrasse und so sausten wir Richtung Hochgallmig. Dann gings rechts, ein paar Kilometer eben am Hang entlang und bald wieder einen super Waldtrail runter. Irgendwann kamen Wiesen, einige Bauern und ein Kuhgatter. Der Weg fiel plötzlich auf über 30 % Gefälle ab, Grasnabe mit einzelnen losen Felsbrocken dazwischen. Die Jungs stutzten, ich fuhr los und alle hinterher. Unten sties ich mir die Fortpflanzungsorgane am Reifen an, so weit musste man den Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern, um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen. Noch ein wenig weiter über ruppige Waldwege und wir kamen erstmals auf Asphalt.

Der Talgrund war jedoch immer noch einige hundert Höhenmeter unter uns. Ein paar rissen wir auf Strasse ab, dann, nach einem Bremsbelagwechsel an Volkers Maschine, gings wieder auf einen Waldtrail. Auch nett, Wurzeln und dicke Tannen und plötzlich waren wir am Inn. Eine kleine Holzbrücke führte über den Fluss und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite war die Strasse hoch nach Fließ. Das war ein genialer Downhill und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich seit der Kuhweide einfach nur improvisiert. Ich war die Tour vor Jahren mal gefahren, hatte mich elendige verfahren und so genau wusste ich auch nicht mehr, wo ich da herum geirrt bin. Diesmal hatte alles gepasst und die drei anderen waren begeistert. Wenigsten im Moment noch, denn nun stand uns der Aufstieg nach Puschlin bevor. Zwar auf Asphalt, aber der sollte es in sich haben. War der Aufstieg aufs Schönjöchl am Mittag schon böße gewesen, so sollten die folgenden 800 Hm einfach nur schrecklich werden. 1700 Hm hatten wir bereits in den Knochen und nun kam dieses verdammte, teilweise unfassbar steile Stück auf die Piller Höhe. Insbesondere innerhalb der Ortschaft Fließ und dann das Stück bis hin zum Wald war gnadenlos. Die Sonne brannte noch immer vom Himmel und Schweiss, Müdigkeit und Frustration nagten an mir und meiner Motivation. Ich hatte die Schnauze voll, wollte heim und es war noch so weit. Irgendwann pumpte ich ein Energiegel ab, dann gings wieder besser und fuhr quälend langsam bis zum Waldrand vor. Von Druck auf die Pedale bringen war bei diesem Gefälle keine Rede mehr. Dort wartete ich geschlagene 15 Minuten auf die anderen: erst Volker, dann sichtlich platt Thorsten und Reiner. Alle standen am Rand zur Erschöpfung, die Gesäßbacken und anderes waren taub und zu allem Übel machte mein Camelbag ausgerechnet jetzt Chrrrr. Leer, nix mehr zu trinken! Ein paar Schluck aus Volkers Pulle und wir fuhren den nun gemäßigteren Waldteil der Strasse. 

Kurve um Kurve zog sich das Mistding dahin und wollte nicht enden. Thorsten explodierte plötzlich, zog an und nahm Geschwindigkeit auf. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hing ich mich dran, wohl um ihm zu sagen, dass noch einige Kurven kommen würden. Schlagartig sackte seine Pace wieder in den Keller. Von da an arbeiteten wir uns kraftschonend nach oben. Noch drei Kurven, noch zwei, ach sorry doch noch vier, jetzt ham wirs gleich, davorn, dass ist die Letzte. MAAAANN, endlich oben. So gegen  19.30 Uhr war es vollbracht. Zigarette rauchen am Gacher Blick, auf die anderen warten, erneut gegenseitige Beglückwünschungen und dann Aufbruch. Plötzlich treffe ich Hans-Jörg, der gerade aus Imst mit dem Roadbike hier oben ankommt. Kurze Unterhaltung, die anderen fahren bereits los und wollen doch ernsthaft wieder in den Wald, um den letzten Waldtrail nach Puschlin zu nehmen. Ich denke, dass ist ein Umweg und pfeife sie sofort zurück. Ich bin hier der Guide und der mag nicht mehr. Also kurz noch Strasse runter und dann endlich daheim. Es ist vorbei, die schlimmste Tour dieser gesamten 8 Tage, wenn ihr mich fragt. Aber auch überaus intensive Eindrücke  ich werde sie niemals vergessen.

Mann, meine Finger ... dafür sollte ich 20  von jedem verlangen!  Machts gut und Pan schreib mal deine Story weiter!
Ich warte senhnsüchtig auf eure Statements, Kommentare und Kritiken ... bis bald, euer RieWu.


----------



## michael59 (8. August 2002)

Lieber RieWu,

auch der letzte beitrag war wieder klasse!!!

man kann so richtig mitfühlen und hat die ein oder andere situation auch schon erlebt ( ich mußte immer an den leider verletzten harzbiker denken, bei " es sind nur noch 2 kurven, äh leider doch noch drei...)

@ einsatzleiter rikman: die zusammenfasung der berichte sollten die esk homepage verschönern


michael,
des auch mal in den alpen fahren will, aber noch viel trainieren muß


----------



## foxi (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Almheidi _
> *Eine Stunde später gings nach Imst zum Bikeladen (Was wollten wir da nochmal?) und ich suchte nach ner Apotheke*


Thorsten hat sein Schaltwerk richten bzw. einstellen lassen


mach bittebittebitte weiter so, sagenhafte Berichte nicht zu toppen bin beim lesen wie in trance - will wieder zurück nach Tirol


----------



## foxi (8. August 2002)

mein Kommentar dazu -  lasse Bilder sprechen
Der wirklich lohnende Ausblick vom Schönjoch. Hier gings dann runter.


----------



## foxi (8. August 2002)

RieWu...


----------



## Almheidi (8. August 2002)

Den Abend hatten wir wiedermal über Harrys oder besser gesagt Bischis Laptop verbracht, dabei das eine oder andere Bier vernichtet und uns gegenseitig von den bestandenen Abenteuern erzählt. Der Schlaf der Gerechten war tief und fest und am nächsten Morgen wollte ich aufgrund nötiger Rekonvaleszenz eine ruhigere Tour mit den drei verbliebenen Bikern angehen. Heinz und Harry folgten nach den Strapazen des Vortages dem Urlaubsprinzip und setzten scheinbar zufrieden einen Tag aus. 

Bei bestem Wetter und recht angenehmen Temperaturen gings irgendwann los  keine Ahnung, ich glaube etwas später diesmal. Wir fuhren den allseits beliebten Kult Ur Weg hinab ins Pitztal. Dann gings links bei Piller die Bergflanke hoch, um nach einigen Wald- und Wiesentrails auf die Forststrasse zur Venetalm zu konmen. Unterwegs mussten wir am Indianerdorf vorbei und Bärenherz, die Lagerwache geleitete uns durch sein Ferienlager. Ein Singletrail bergab über die Wiese wurde dann Thorsten zum Verhängnis  er hielt einen zugewachsenen Baumstumpf für ein Grasbüschel und machte ne Flugrolle ins weiche Gras. Zu meinem Bedauern, bekam ich diese Showeinlage nicht mit, da der Herr als Letzter seine Kunstsprünge üben musste. Schade, da sowas immer witzig ist, wenns so gut ausgeht, wie in diesem Fall.

Der Aufstieg war nicht ohne. Die erste halbe Stunde schmerzte in den Beinen. Übersäuert von der Schönjöchlrunde, fetzte die aggressive Steigung ganz schön. Schwitzend und keuchend machten wir irgendwann mal Halt und dann gings nach 5 Minuten weiter. Nun etwas flacher, dafür zog sich der zunehmend holprig werdende Schotterweg wie Kaugummi. Reiner war auf und davon und ich versuchte, den Anschluß wieder zu finden. Doch der war an diesem Tag kaum zu bremsen. 20 Minuten dauerte meine Aufholjagd und erst in den letzten Kurven vor der Alm kam ich an ihn ran. Gemeinsam gings weiter und irgendwann standen wir vor dem Weidegatter - die Alm konnte nicht mehr allzu weit sein. Nach einer langezogenen Linkskurve und ein paar Höhenmeter mehr stand die wirklich große Alm vor uns. Zur Rechten bot sich ein beeindruckender Blick aufs Pitztal und die Bergketten über Imst. Graue Riesen vor einem bläulichen, mit dichter werdenden Wolken durchzogenem Himmel. Es war hier oben auf der ungeschützten Anhöhe merklich kühler geworden  ich brauchte was Warmes zu essen. Kurz darauf kamen Thorsten und Volker eingetrudelt, dann wurde gefuttert. Da der Vortag keine Erbsensuppe gebracht hatte und Thorsten darauf scheinbar irrsinnig abfährt, wollten er und Reiner diesmal zuschlagen. Volker und ich setzten auf Bratkartoffeln mir Spiegelei und gebratenem Speck. Und das war gut so, denn eine Suppe, die so wenig mit Erbsen zu tun hatte, wie die auf der Venetalm, hab ich noch nie gesehen. Inmitten einer leicht grünlichen Plürre schwamm eine dicke Hausmacherwurst  von Kohlenhydraten keine Spur. Nur gut das Pan diesmal nicht gleich zwei Teller bestellt hatte! Die Freude bei den beiden Ausgehungerten war dementsprechend groß und Volker und ich grinsten über beide Ohren. Ach ja, die Schadenfreude ...    

Dann, nach einigem Ausruhen gings wieder runter. Kurz vor dem Weidegatter nahmen wir rechts einen Wanderweg und hier wurde es dann richtig tricky. Zum einen war ich das alles noch nie gefahren, zum anderen war der Steig ein übles, trailiges Ding. Steil an manchen Stellen, Wurzel- und Felspassagen und vor allem richtig schmal. Singletrail eben und stellenweise kaum fahrbar, also war auch ab und zu Schieben angesagt. Ich hatte meinen Spaß, durfte die eine oder andere Adrenalinkur mitnehmen und es war der Tag der vielen Trailfotos. Nach jeder zweiten Ecke kam wieder ein haarsträubendes Ding, gerade so am Rande des Machbaren und ich stand immer vor der Frage: Fahr ichs oder nicht? Die anderen hatten, so glaube ich, auch ihren Spaß. 

Nach 30 Minuten wars dann vorbei und wir ballerten ein gutes Stück Schotter gen Tal. Irgendwann dirigierte ich die Gruppe nach links auf einen einigermaßen flachen Weg, da nach meiner Orientierung laut Karte irgendwo wieder ein Wanderweg nach unten führen musste. Kaum gedacht, kam der Trail auch gleich und er war absolute Extraklasse. Zunächst felsig, dazwischen loser Felsbrockenschotter, man wusste kaum wohin das Vorderrad gelenkt werden sollte. Dann wurde er zum Hohlweg, den man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit fahren konnte. Wir jauchzten vor Freude. So gings einen Kilometer, ab und zu waren kleine Sprünge drin und am Ende eine richtige Abschußrampe. Man landete genau wieder auf der Schotterpiste, wo ich rauskommen wollte. Die Bikes über einen Zaun gewuchtet und weiter runter über einen Wiesenkarrenweg. Auch dieser recht ruppig, mit Felsbuckeln dazwischen und vielen kleinen technischen Passagen. Nach weiteren 1000 Metern war es vorbei, kurz noch Schotter, dann war man im Weiler Larchach angekommen. Ich fand dies im Nachhinein eine der besten Abfahrten im Raum Puschlin überhaupt, da sie zwar insgesamt nicht gerade leicht, aber fast immer fahrbar war und dank der abwechslungsreichen Beschaffenheit alles abverlangte. Super viele Fotos haben wir gemacht, so dass ich dieses Teil unbedingt nochmal in einem Rutsch durchfahren muss. 

Von nun an gings 1-2 Kilometer wieder entlang der Bergflanke überhalb der Talstrasse Richtung Piller. Neben Schotterwegen waren auch einige kleinere Waldtrails dabei, aber irgendwann kamen wir auf die Strasse und fuhren bis Piller. Ich wollte die Schotterstrasse ins Torfmoor nehmen, aber die Bande plädierte für Strassenuphill, ohne Kompromissbereitschaft zu signalisieren. Ich fügte mich und wir nahmen den offiziellen Aufstieg der diesjährigen Transalp Challenge, die sich hier letzten Samstag zur Piller Höhe hochgequält hatte. Von Riegelpapier und anderem Müll konnte ich nichts sehen  die Organisatoren hatten ordentlich aufgeräumt! 25 Minuten später standen wir wieder am Gacher Blick und damit war die Tour beendet. Diesmal wollte ich noch den Trailumweg nehmen, aber scheinbar hatte es für heute mit Downhills gereicht. Die letzten 100 Hm rollten wir auf Asphalt hinab. 

Da meine Gäste ja ausgesprochenen Küchenmutanten waren   (Reiner sei hier ausgenommen!), versprach ich, an diesem Abend die Essensfrage in die Hand zu nehmen. Bei Spaghetti mit Gemüsesoße, kühlem Bier und ein paar Schnäpsen ließen wir den Abend mit den beiden Urlaubern ausklingen. Zwar hatte ich nach Thorstens Meinung mal wieder zu wenige Spaghetti gemacht, aber wir kennen ihn ja ... Wenn er wieder im Essen rumstochert, ist alles klar!  

Die Tour an diesem Tag war zwar nicht gerade soft, aber wir hatten es nicht übertrieben. Ich war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden und der geniale Downhill entschädigte mich für die Qualen des Vortages. Gegen 12 Uhr fiel ich ins Bett  für den nächsten Tag war wieder ein Hammer vorgesehen: die berüchtigte Kaunertalrunde mit der steilen Schotterauf- und Abfahrt. Ich war gewarnt!  

Bis bald, euer RieWu. Die 3-Tages-Hüttentour werden wir aber nur im gemeinsamen Konzert dokumentieren ... ich kann die verdammte erste Person bald nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almheidi (8. August 2002)

Da Du ja sichtlich leidest angesichts unserer Alpenbezwingung, ernenne ich die hiermit zum Cheforganisator der nächstjährigen ESK-Expedition! So mit: "Jetzt mal alle Ruhe, wer ist anwesend? Bitte durchzählen ... " Ich kann zwar noch nix versprechen, da meine Magisterarbeit so ziemlich genau in einem Jahr ansteht, aber wenn ich kann, dann will ich gerne wieder den Ortskundigen mimen. Und solltest Du so kräftig weitertrainieren, wie in den letzten Monaten (Wettkampftier!), dann klappt das auch mit der Kondi für da oben. Quälen muss man sich halt wollen ...    

In diesem Sinne, Grüße, der RieWu.


----------



## Pan (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Almheidi _
> * Es ist vorbei, die schlimmste Tour dieser gesamten 8 Tage, wenn ihr mich fragt. Aber auch überaus intensive Eindrücke  ich werde sie niemals vergessen.
> *



Sicher, hart, sauhart, aber auch die bisher beste Tour meines Lebens!!!
Weiß nicht so recht warum, aber dagegen kann selbst die 3-Tages-Tour incl. Val d´Uina nicht anstinken....

...dieser Augenblick als ich endlich oben war!!!...unvergleichlich, unvergesslich, ....wunderschön!!!!!

Bin leider bissel im Berufs-Streß, ergötze mich dennoch noch an den tollen Bildern von Volker und Hattrick (Danke!! Mehr,mehr, mehr!!!) und werde mich am WE wieder mit Beiträgen zurückmelden.

Es war ein einfach genialer, selbst mit Superlativen schwer zu definierender Urlaub!!! Seh´ mir jede freie Minute die Bilder via Foto-CD an - und bin am träumen......möchte keine Sekunde missen...

PS.: Wann plant Ihr nächstes Jahr Euren Urlaub??!!!


----------



## foxi (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *PS.: Wann plant Ihr nächstes Jahr Euren Urlaub??!!! *


sofort oder am besten Montag, da geht`s wieder zur Arbeit (auch 8Wochen gehen mal vorrüber)


----------



## Almheidi (8. August 2002)

> Sicher, hart, sauhart, aber auch die bisher beste Tour meines Lebens!!!



Danke Meister! So ungefähr hab ich beim 1. Mal auch gedacht. Aber ne Schinderei ohne Gleichen wars trotzdem und sowas macht man freiwillig nur einmal pro Woche.



> Weiß nicht so recht warum, aber dagegen kann selbst die 3-Tages-Tour incl. Val d´Uina nicht anstinken....



Weils dein erster wirklicher Gipfel war! Er hat alles gefordert und du hast alles gegeben. Dafür hast du auch alles bekommen. So ist das eben nur beim ersten Mal. Vielleicht musst du nun wirklich in den Himalaya, um dieses Gefühl zu toppen ...   

@ Foxi: Danke für die visuelle Untermalung. Ich würde am liebsten auch noch Bilder und Profile mit dran hängen - fehlt mir aber alles. Na ja ...

Bis bald, RieWu.


----------



## Hattrick (10. August 2002)

Tag 2:
... sondern auch Heinz das Abspringen über den Lenker probte. 

Das war aber gaanz anders: Abfahrt über den Schotter/Wiesenweg ins Prutz-Tal. Kurz vorher den Rucksack gerichtet, Helm auf und ab ging es. Nach ca 100 m (Harry hinter mir) bemerkte ich, daß ich meinen Helm nicht zugemacht hatte  dieser rutschte mir bei ca 30 km/h ins Gesicht und über die Augen - was für ein Fauxpas !. Sicherlich hatte ich mir die Abfahrt durch ein Blick von oben in mein fotogafisches Gedächtnis eingeprägt  , doch die Bodenwellen waren nicht zu erkennen gewesen. Kurzum - ich kam rechts vom Schotterweg ab, zog etwas (zu kräftig ?) an der Hayes und die Wiese mit enormen Gefälle (ca 15-20%) konnte ich nur noch riechen, bloss nicht in einen Fladen fallen war mein vorletzter Gedanke. Der Umfaller hielt sich in Grenzen. Gut dass es nur Harry mitbekommen hatte, er behielt die Geschichte immerhin bis zum nächsten Stop für sich, unterbrochen von seinem "Abflug".

Ein Lob möchte ich dennoch an alle Teilnehmer loswerden: Während der gesamten Tour hatten wir keine ernsthaften Stürze (Harrys Flugstunde ignoriere ich einmal), Verletzungen oder gar kapitale Abflüge ! Vom Geschwindigkeitsbazillus ließ sich gottlob niemand anstecken.  Somit war es -für mich- eine echte (dennoch anspruchsvolle und schweisstreibende) Geniessertour. Danke an RieWu für den richtigen "Takt", denn ohne diesen wäre ich einige Touren viel zu schnell angegangen, und hätte mich frühzeitig ausklinken müssen.


----------

